# Team für Winterpokal?



## Jehoover (28. Oktober 2007)

Zu mir:

Ich bin 23 Jahre jung und versuche in der Woche drei Einheiten zu realisieren. (Biken und Laufen) Ich Arbeite Vollzeit und studiere nebenbei... Also wie es die Zeit dann zulässt

Gibt es noch ein Team, dass nicht auf Platz 1. landen möchte aber trotzdem mit Spaß am Sport ein paar Punkte sammeln will?
Wenn dann noch Mitglieder fehlen, dann sagt bescheid oder wer mit dem Gedanken spielt eins zu gründen, kann sich natürlich genauso bei mir melden  

Grüße aus Kassel

P.s.: Lokales Team wäre natürlich schön um gemeinsame Einheiten zu machen aber wenn es sich nicht anbietet dann nicht


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich komme aus der "Nähe" von Kassel. Bad-Emstal wenn dir das was sagt. Ich würde bei dem Team mitmachen.  
greetz,
olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

